# Any luck on the extended?



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

For you guys that are still hunting the extended....I was just wondering if there has been any success? What have ya'll been seeing...anyone got anything down?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nothing down yet... No shots yet.... aaaaaaalllllllllmmmmmmooooooossssssstttttt drew back a couple times. I have a feeling it is going to come together soon. Seen plenty of bucks...


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

It has been VERY slow!

Hawkeye


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

I spotted a great buck(6X5) chasing a doe Saturday but he was clear at the top on the face. Saw 2 other bucks but they weren't interested in any does yet. Also spotted a herd of 17 elk.... except they were just out of the boundary. There was a 300" bull that was following a lone cow and bugled twice. We figured it was a part of the second rut. Hopefully they are back on the boundary come next week when I get up there again. I only have an elk tag.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Hoping to get that 5 point bull tonight in that field. Hope it all works out.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

have a few animals on my trailcam that I plan on drawing back on soon, just been waiting for the rifle hunt to end and then the dilemma of choosing between blasting ducks/geese and sitting in my treestand...


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Went back out yesterday. Saw five moose and not a deer. Time to go back to my old honey holes.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

On a side note my friend shot a doe wanting some meat and right after he shot it we had a 3x4, a 3x3 and a 2X3 walk within 40 yards while gutting the doe. I was there and gave him a hard time for shooting a doe but then it was salt in the wound when the 3 bucks came sneaking by in bow range. Ouch!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

One of my friends' dads got a nice 6 x 7 this past Friday. Sorry I don't have pics of it. He measured out at 22" wide, 19.5" tall.

My brother has been hikin' his tail off, and hasn't had any luck. Finding tons of animals (as the stories go) but no meat for the table.


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

I have hunted the extended hard. Closest I came was 2 weeks ago.. a 58 yard shot on a 6x6 bull... I missed... I would guess he was close to 340. Coydog and I have seen quite a few elk and a few deer, no real big bucks but that is what this next couple of weeks is for.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

After seeing that last herd last week I think I have seen right near 100 head of elk. Around 10 bulls, 4 spikes, and the rest cows and calves. The herd I saw last week had a spike in it that was huge! His spikes were about 28 inches long. I would have rather shot him than the bulls. If only we werent looking at them through a spotting scope from 600 yards away . :?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Saw about 25 does and 3 dinks on Monday... way up in the crusty snow. Also saw 5 cow moose and 3 calves... no bulwinkles... Still waiting for a look at a nice buck, but we still have a couple days left to go I guess.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Just got back from there looking for elk. Saw some sign, but not elk. Saw a cow moose, a really nice bull with her and some doe. That was about it. At least I didn't have to go to work!! :wink:


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i've been out a few times like 5 and have seen like 5 does, no bucks but i'm waitin till the snow flies then hopefully somthing will happen


----------

